# early bent fork...



## bud poe (Jan 9, 2011)

My teens/twenties Hawthorne Deluxe had been run into a wall apparently, fork was pretty bent.  Steer tube and threads were good so I decided to try to straighten it, I think it came out alright, check the pics!
www.blackdotmetalwerks.com


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks good!

Nice work.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks!  It was my first attempt, I made a simple fixture and used a "port-a-power" hydraulic jack and a little heat.  I had to move one leg a bit more than the other but it didn't take too long.
Soon I hope to test it out!


----------



## indianfaze (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah bud! impressed. i know ill need your help soon......


----------



## bud poe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Chris!  I got a really bad one at home that I'm gonna try next.  I'll post pics...
I'd be glad to help however I can, let me know...
Bud


----------



## Gordon (Jan 10, 2011)

Bud, if you run out of projects, my daughter still has those 12 bikes in her garage.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 10, 2011)

Gordon!  Yeah I was supposed to go check them out and, well, you know how it goes...
Do you remember what was there or have any pics?  
PM or email me at budpoe231@gmail.com
Thanks,
Bud


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice work, I finally found the Park fork truing jig I've always wanted and if anybody needs a hand with alignment I do have Park tools to align the rear triangle and dropouts. This fork jig is kinda hard to find I think there might be a bit to much liability in fork truing, of course this is a hobby and it's not always easy to find a good fork.


----------



## gold street customs (Jan 11, 2011)

I straightened a scrambler fork at the old machine shop I worked at , the only thing I would have done different is use some wooden blocks for a base to press against (had to fix a couple of dings) oops!! but live and learn...


----------



## bud poe (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I used some UHMW plastic blocks but next time I'll use wood (its softer)...Do you think "cold setting" is better?  I used heat figuring it would be less stress on the metal and avoid any cracking...any thoughts?
Oh, and that's a cool alignment tool!  Thanks for posting....As for liability, I won't be jumping any curbs on this one!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 11, 2011)

I worked in bike shops for years in the 80's and early 90's and finally found a shop that had two of these and was willing to let go of one. I have found once every thing on a bike is aligned it builds up better and you can ride without hand no problem.


----------

